# A lite version of Linux?



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok my teacher was trying to give away a whole bunch of stuff to clean up her class room, so she ended up giving it away to the students and somehow I ended up with her computer. 

Its a pretty old computer, HP Pavilion 7920, its got an Intel Celeron @ 900MHz, 128MB of SDRAM and a 30GB HDD. 

What I need is a light enough version of Linux able to run on this puppy and still have software packages and updates available. I also want the desktop inter-phase to look half way descent too. 

Thanx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Puppy or DSL(DamnSmallLinux)

http://puppylinux.com/

http://damnsmalllinux.org/


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I might also recommend FreeBSD or one of the other BSD's. These are very similar to linux but yet are based on Unix which is a little different, but yet similar enough for linux people to be fine on it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

take a look around and see if you can pick up any extra memory 
I did a quick check and found these sites

http://www.memorystock.com/memory/HewlettPackardPavilion7920.html

or

http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/upgrade.asp?cid=21661


I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an old PIII 800MHz with 650MB RAM and it runs pretty well .. I lent it to my son til he gets his own PC fixed .. He forgot to tighten the brackets on his AMD CPU and it doesn't want to play any more.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you are able to upgrade your ram to about 256 there is Xubuntu
http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The two I'd look at are Puppy Linux and Arch Linux. Puppy should be the easier one to install and should run fairly well. Arch would take a little more work (command line work), but would let you tune the system to your needs.

If you can, definitely upgrade the RAM. While I think either Arch or Puppy would run on your machine fairly well, more RAM should make either run much faster.


----------



## soyl (Feb 20, 2009)

I am a 3 months old Linux user, been using ubuntu 8.10 and now that I've tried a lot I've just made a fresh install of the 8.04.2 version. I can tell you this:
if people are telling you that ubuntu will run well in that pc then you may try CrunchBang Linux http://crunchbanglinux.org/ . It's based in ubuntu (just the core of it), it's quite simple for first time users (although I had the ubuntu experience), it's cool both in the design and the software choices and it runs much faster.
If you want a complete, up-to-date, somewhat good-looking (the community will help you get it even nicer if you ask) and really fast for the specs you have, then try Antix http://antix.mepis.org (simple to use and made for old specs pc's).
P.S. - CrunchBang has a rapidly growing, thriving community. I tried AntixM-8, it worked very well on my machine and I would choose it if I had a pc like yours. Note that I haven't much experience and also I heard good recommendations of Puppy Linux.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice info .. much appreciated by us looking in and hopefully by Tux too!


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

Arch would be fine with a light window manager (Fluxbox, Openbox, IceWM, XFCE). If you don't have a fast internet connection, it might be time consuming. The Arch installer is out dated, so you really need to use the FTP/HTTP option and download the kernel from the start.

P.S., Vector would also be a decent choice for a lightweight distro.

Arch & Vector


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanx for the replies I actually ended up going with Limpus Light, It is the linux OS that is used on the Asus netbook PC's. I haven't tried it out yet but I got it downloaded and I just need to install it. I'm not looking to upgrade the RAM on it, I just built my own computer not to long ago and its served me great. Im hoping it wont be to demanding on the computer.


----------

